# Honey-sesame candy



## KelpticFest (Apr 19, 2011)

Take equal volumes of honey and sesame seeds (try 1 c of each max until you decide if you like it). Heat the honey to make it easier to handle, mix in the sesame seeds. Pour or spread into a pan that is either non-stick, or well buttered. Bake at 300 until it looks a little toasty (maybe 20-30 min?). Remove from pan while still warm and flexible (it will be a battle), cut or break into serving-size pieces. After it's cooled it will be sticking to everything like superglue. You can add some peanut or other nut butter for a change. Eat like peanut brittle. Delicious and plenty of roughage!


----------

